# Question



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

An you take 10 week old free range hens and raise them in a coop. I have 2 golden buffs that I got from a farm who raised them as free range. I put them in my coop last Saturday. And they are always look live there are trying to get out. And this morning I found one dead. Feathers everywhere and it's bottom was ripped open. Was wondering of they could kill each other. Or r they' going nuts stuck on a coop. My coop is 4 x 4 x 7 feet tall. With a 4x8 ft run.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine came from free range aged about the same as yours. i keep them in a coop with a 8 x 6 run. when im home i let them out to wander around, they are very happy with this. 
as for the one that was dead im afraid i have no idea but will be interested to hear everyones thoughts.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

dpappas319 said:


> An you take 10 week old free range hens and raise them in a coop. I have 2 golden buffs that I got from a farm who raised them as free range. I put them in my coop last Saturday. And they are always look live there are trying to get out. And this morning I found one dead. Feathers everywhere and it's bottom was ripped open. Was wondering of they could kill each other. Or r they' going nuts stuck on a coop. My coop is 4 x 4 x 7 feet tall. With a 4x8 ft run.


Give them a few days to adjust....the dead one sounds like a predator, maybe a raccoon or mink?!?! ***** will kill a chicken "thru the wire" if they can get a hold of it....minks can squeeze thru small holes but typically dont cause a huge feather mess!!! Keep a close eye on them and make sure they are going inside the coop each night.

Good luck,


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im glad we dont have the predators you do here in wales


----------



## dorsethens (Jul 15, 2012)

Glad we only have to deal with foxes and rats here in Dorset England. They are bad enough the foxes are our main problem here !


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How many 10 wk olds do you have in a 4x4 coop? You could have a predator or one of the chicks could have died for other reasons and the rest picked at it. I would house to many birds in a 4x4 coop, thats not very big, plus when chickens feel cramped they will pick at each other.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like a ****... They climb up and often tear the wire and or reach through the holes and tear chickens apart often eating the guts but leaving the meat, a skunk will get in the coop by digging under and stay at ground level, and they will suck the blood from chickens, one hole about dime size at or around the neck at top of breast. Also opossums will kill chickens but only if they can get access without working too hard, they are lazy, but they eat the guts and head making a big mess. That's my experiences with scavengers/predators/varmints in the coop or hen house.


----------

